# Pygo Id



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## BRUNER247

Odd colored tern or piraya


----------



## TheCableGuy

Tern.


----------



## Guest

I have never seen a Tern with red on its anal fin.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

ksls said:


> I have never seen a Tern with red on its anal fin.


Or clear eyes and a faint humeral.


----------



## jp80911

I think it's a cariba


----------



## Guest

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I have never seen a Tern with red on its anal fin.


Or clear eyes and a faint humeral.
[/quote]

Actually Terns have both.

I am saying its a Tern, after looking at other terns I have seen a few with a slight red outline on the anal fin.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Cariba


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

P. cariba


----------



## Tensa

Cariba


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

i thought cariba when i first looked at it


----------



## BRUNER247

Its a yet to be discribed yellow headed pygo


----------



## Piranha_man

I'm goin' with cariba as well.


----------



## sapir

cariba


----------



## marco

probably one of the 50 that i brought into the GTA in 2006.


----------



## Tensa

marco said:


> probably one of the 50 that i brought into the GTA in 2006.


so you saying its cariba or tern?


----------



## marco

Tensa said:


> probably one of the 50 that i brought into the GTA in 2006.


so you saying its cariba or tern?
[/quote]

cariba.

this is one of the 50 from the batch in 2006. at 2"


----------



## Ja'eh

ksls said:


> I have never seen a Tern with red on its anal fin.


Or clear eyes and a faint humeral.
[/quote]

Actually Terns have both.

I am saying its a Tern, after looking at other terns I have seen a few with a slight red outline on the anal fin.
[/quote]
And in some cases some red on the anal fin too.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

TERN


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Man thats a Tetra


----------



## Piranha_man

After taking a second look, you've got yerself a pacu there buddy...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

No P Man it a tetra Im tellin you he just a really big tetra


----------



## Lifer374

big cariba

-oops spelled that wrong


----------



## marco

definatly caribanetzi 1 of 1


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Piranha_man said:


> After taking a second look, you've got yerself a pacu there buddy...


please...you can clearly tell that it is a gold fish

i see them at walmart all the time


----------



## SandNukka15

my guess is cariba


----------



## marilynmonroe

100% fresh water fish


----------



## Piranha_man

Lifer374 said:


> big cariba
> 
> -oops spelled that wrong


You spelled it right... it's when people spell it "caribe" that it's not accurate.


----------



## BRUNER247

I think he had Caribe n changed it p_man.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Cariba


----------



## Smoke

Cariba (Simpsons Edition)


----------



## Ja'eh

100% tern.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

When I go and buy this fish in a few weeks (if its still there) I will give all of you clear photographs of its anal glands and scrotum so we can all finally figure out if it is indeed a tern or cariba. JK on the buying it part. Mildly. Still deciding.


----------



## Ja'eh

I know it's a tern because it is one of my old ones. The color on this fish was always a bit dull and with the white substrate and bright lights it makes it even duller looking.


----------



## BRUNER247

12-cariba. 4-tern. Possible piraya, tetra, pacu, caribnetzi, & a goldfish guess.


----------



## Ja'eh

I'm not guessing I know.


----------



## BRUNER247

I'm not doubting you, I said tern from get go.


----------



## Sacrifice

No, no, no it's a Caritern.









Either way to me it just looks like a very dull Pygo.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Jaeh who has actually owned this fishy says its a tern. So its a TERN k? If down the line someone wants to make it into a cariba they can use a sharpie and color in the humeral spots.


----------



## Tensa




----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Ja said:


> I'm not guessing I know.


 Do have some old pics? At first glance i'd say cariba though one mediocre picture doesn't really provide enough visualy for a proper ID IMO


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Cluster,

Its not about positive ID at this point, its about trust. Ja'eh the owner of this piranha has stated that it is certainly a Tern, so by asking for more photographs you violate his trust.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I e-maied this picture to Frank. We will see who is right.


----------



## BRUNER247

Probably tell ya he needs a better pic like cluster asked. Lol


----------



## Sylar_92

maybe a old gold althugh it does has that caribe look to it.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Sylar_92 said:


> maybe a old gold althugh it does has that caribe look to it.


thats not a gold piranha


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Looked cariba because of the orange lined anal fin. I dont remember seeing a tern with that.


----------



## BRUNER247

Aquascapes ternetzi profile pic has red in anal fin. & the other pic actually even looks very similar to this fish. Yellow head, silver body.


----------



## balluupnetme

it kinda looks like the fish from AK's cariba picture...


----------



## BRUNER247

Funny you say that. I never noticed they look alike but I noticed the sub in pic looks like AK's sub.lol


----------



## balluupnetme

this might sound really dumb lol but you know how wild reds have the huge lower jaw and the captive bred reds have a small lower jaw, I think it might be the same with cariba...maybe its a captive cariba...? with a smaller lower jaw ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Frank can't tell from the picture lol... He gave me some things to look for when we get a better one.


----------



## Ja'eh

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Looked cariba because of the orange lined anal fin. I dont remember seeing a tern with that.


There's too many things in that pic that is distorting how the fish really looks for an example lighting and substrate so it doesn't surprise me that Frank really won't touch this one. As for the red on the anal fin like I've said in the past I've owned two terns on two separate occasions that had a small amount of red on the anal fin which probably could be further proof that terns and natts are just two variants of the same fish.


----------



## Ja'eh

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Ja'eh maybe you should consider this is not your fish?
> 
> Look in the ID thread I made for it. You got 12 people saying cariba and 4 saying tern. Are you calling us all stupid? Want me to e-mail the pic to frank and see what he thinks?


I don't care what 12 people say most of whom have never seen this fish in person ok. The guy I sold this fish to is the one who brought to DA so yeah I know that this was my old tern which I originally bought off of Plum. Johnny you are so ignorant it isn't even funny and just the fact that Frank can't or won't give you a positive ID from that pic should tell that you and those 11 other people maybe wrong.
[/quote]

I'll put this quote here too just to make sure that you don't miss it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Well from what he said.

Your wrong


----------



## Tensa

[/quote]
There's too many things in that pic that is distorting how the fish really looks for an example lighting and substrate so it doesn't surprise me that Frank really won't touch this one. As for the red on the anal fin like I've said in the past I've owned two terns on two separate occasions that had a small amount of red on the anal fin which probably could be further proof that* terns and natts are just two variants of the same fish.*
[/quote]

terns are natts we just call them terns the same as calling a diamond rhom a diamond rhom. black purple blue red whatever still a rhom same goes for natts. we can call it a tern but its still a natt


----------



## BRUNER247

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Well from what he said.
> 
> Your wrong


Wait I thought you said he couldn't tell from pic? Tons of pics out there of terns with red in anal fin. Aquascapes profile pics look like this fish. If this was ja'eh fish I'd think he knows what it is. He looked at the fish everyday, who are you to say its not what he says it is from one crappy pic? What's the big deal anyhow? Is this fish for sale & you plan to TRY(lol)to spawn it?


----------



## Ja'eh

BRUNER247 said:


> Well from what he said.
> 
> Your wrong


Wait I thought you said he couldn't tell from pic? Tons of pics out there of terns with red in anal fin. Aquascapes profile pics look like this fish. If this was ja'eh fish I'd think he knows what it is. He looked at the fish everyday, who are you to say its not what he says it is from one crappy pic? What's the big deal anyhow? Is this fish for sale & you plan to TRY(lol)to spawn it?
[/quote]

It won't be the first and last time Johnny puts his foot in his mouth.....Normally I wouldn't even bother but maybe for this case I'll just have to go to Dragon Aquarium and take some better photos.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

The key I was told had nothing to do with the anal fin. But it still points to P.Cariba

Now Ja'eh. Its an opinion thing I have mine you have yours. Now take your bloody tampon out of your ass and shut the f*ck up.


----------



## Ja'eh

Johnny you truly are one phenomenal idiot.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Like I said. Shut up. Let the thread run its course. Just because everyones opinion doesn't agree with yours does not mean you have the right to bitch about it.


----------



## FishermanCanada

Ja said:


> Johnny you truly are one phenomenal idiot.


x2


----------



## Tensa

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Like I said. Shut up. Let the thread run its course. Just because everyones opinion doesn't agree with yours does not mean you have the right to bitch about it.


x2


----------



## Ja'eh

Pygos especially at 8+ inches are the easiest piranhas to ID plus I owned this fish for a while and have owned more than dozens of every kind of pygo so I know a tern when I see one. I respect everyone's opinion but you guys are trying to tell me different from what I know based on a shitty pic when I've actually owned this fish. Even going by that pic there's nothing conclusive to say that this is a cariba and if you guys are so quick to conclude that this pygo is a cariba based on this one and only pic than you really are closed minded.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its the only picture we have. Like I said its personal opinion. I have mine, you have yours.

If you would like to post more pictures of the fish go right ahead.


----------



## Ja'eh

I understand your point of view but I don't think you are trying to see it from my point of view.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I never once said this fish can't be a tern. I look at points that I know and when I look at this fish I see cariba.

If its a tern. COOL
If its a cariba. COOL
If its a pacu.


----------



## Ja'eh

If it's a pacu than that would be sweet looking pacu.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I agree.


----------



## Tensa

i agree not once have we been completely closed to it being a tern. we have asked time and time again for better pics and we have done our best to agree to disagree until more info is provided. better pics would help but just like we cant change your mind you might not be able to change ours either. a nice flank shot would be wonderful and incredibly helpful. who knows maybe frank will chime in publicly with a nice flank shot and we all respect his opinion as well. and yea if it s a Pacu


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I never once said this fish can't be a tern. I look at points that I know and when I look at this fish I see cariba.


And what points are you looking at?

The way this thread is going is going to get it closed soon...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I never once said this fish can't be a tern. I look at points that I know and when I look at this fish I see cariba.


And what points are you looking at?

The way this thread is going is going to get it closed soon...
[/quote]

Pectoral fins. Tern would have a black border to them. Cariba do not.


----------



## Ja'eh

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I never once said this fish can't be a tern. I look at points that I know and when I look at this fish I see cariba.


And what points are you looking at?

The way this thread is going is going to get it closed soon...
[/quote]

Pectoral fins. Tern would have a black border to them. Cariba do not.
[/quote]

Keep in mind that this tern has always been very dull in color.


----------



## Plum

you can probably see past pics that I posted on here.

4 pages of arguing and you could have just asked me the collection point of the pygo via PM, as it came in with a dozen other pygo's.

Therefore - is this the pygo ID forum, or the pointlessinternetargumentforums?

http://www.pointlessinternetargumentforums.com/


----------



## Ja'eh

I know arguing over the internet so stupid...I feel like I'm friggin 12 years old lol.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

The point of this thread was not for arguements. The point of this thread was for opinions.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

its a fish ID people...no reason to get so excited. I have owned dozens of cariba, nattereri, ternetzi......and it looks like I probably jumped to judgment based on an anal fin that looks cariba to me. Not a big deal.

Why people get so worked up over a hobby never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Basing of the pic i would say looks like some of the cariba pics that have been posted. basing off of ja'eh's word Id believe him. When you or plum got this fish was it a juvenile? Miss id?


----------



## balluupnetme

what if it's a hybrid between a tern and a cariba ?


----------



## Tensa

not possible.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Tensa said:


> not possible.


so is tiger and a lion....but someone made that work lol


----------



## balluupnetme

Idk I think it's possible given the right circumstance...they're both pygocentrus after all, just an opinion...


----------



## Tensa

last i checked they cant interbreed.

lions and tigers and bears...someone should make that a song lol


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

ligers a basically my favorite animal


----------



## Tensa

i like my bengal







but i want a serval still


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

ok now were







....but at least were not fighting rite?


----------



## Tensa

yea lol i was hoping no one would notice







lol


----------



## balluupnetme

Sometimes u gotta disregard science because they're not right all the time, anything can happen in nature


----------



## Tensa

yea but its the way the sperm and the egg work sometimes genetically certain animals cant breed.


----------



## Brace

No doubt,that's a tern for sure. I had one that looked identical. Copper colored head, faint humeral, and red outlined anal fin.


----------



## Plum

Grosse Gurke said:


> its a fish ID people...no reason to get so excited. I have owned dozens of cariba, nattereri, ternetzi......*and it looks like I probably jumped to judgment based on an anal fin that looks cariba to me. Not a big deal.
> 
> *Why people get so worked up over a hobby never ceases to amaze me.


How goes things - long time no chat.

Actually... if this is the fish I sold to Ja'eh - it is a Cariba.

It was collected in Venezuela according to the fishermen. It came in with about a dozen other Cariba. Though the other ones I kept and grew out had more pronounced, vibrant red colors, and a nice humeral spot, this one had a very large bull head.

Looking at pics like this make me miss my pygo set up - as soon as the season comes around, I will set up a large tank with them.


----------



## FishermanCanada

thanks for the clarification Plum, i am floored i would have bet money it was a tern. I guess i would have lost.


----------



## Ja'eh

Plum said:


> its a fish ID people...no reason to get so excited. I have owned dozens of cariba, nattereri, ternetzi......*and it looks like I probably jumped to judgment based on an anal fin that looks cariba to me. Not a big deal.
> 
> *Why people get so worked up over a hobby never ceases to amaze me.


How goes things - long time no chat.

Actually... if this is the fish I sold to Ja'eh - it is a Cariba.

It was collected in Venezuela according to the fishermen. It came in with about a dozen other Cariba. Though the other ones I kept and grew out had more pronounced, vibrant red colors, and a nice humeral spot, this one had a very large bull head.

Looking at pics like this make me miss my pygo set up - as soon as the season comes around, I will set up a large tank with them.
[/quote]
I ordered 2 terns off of you.


----------



## FishermanCanada

Ja said:


> its a fish ID people...no reason to get so excited. I have owned dozens of cariba, nattereri, ternetzi......*and it looks like I probably jumped to judgment based on an anal fin that looks cariba to me. Not a big deal.
> 
> *Why people get so worked up over a hobby never ceases to amaze me.


How goes things - long time no chat.

Actually... if this is the fish I sold to Ja'eh - it is a Cariba.

It was collected in Venezuela according to the fishermen. It came in with about a dozen other Cariba. Though the other ones I kept and grew out had more pronounced, vibrant red colors, and a nice humeral spot, this one had a very large bull head.

Looking at pics like this make me miss my pygo set up - as soon as the season comes around, I will set up a large tank with them.
[/quote]
I ordered 2 terns off of you.
[/quote]
i guess i would have won!!! Thanks for chiming in jaeh.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Plum just said the fish Ja'eh bought off him were Cariba.

You would have lost. Twice.


----------



## FishermanCanada

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Plum just said the fish Ja'eh bought off him were Cariba.
> 
> You would have lost. Twice.


Like your mother lost when she had you!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

FishermanCanada said:


> Plum just said the fish Ja'eh bought off him were Cariba.
> 
> You would have lost. Twice.


Like your mother lost when she had you!
[/quote]

You kids become so immature when your proved wrong.


----------



## Tensa

FishermanCanada said:


> Plum just said the fish Ja'eh bought off him were Cariba.
> 
> You would have lost. Twice.


*Like your mother lost when she had you!*
[/quote]

dude seriously?! this is open forum not the lounge keep stuff like that out of the open forum its a Cariba now live with it.


----------



## FishermanCanada

Tensa said:


> Plum just said the fish Ja'eh bought off him were Cariba.
> 
> You would have lost. Twice.


*Like your mother lost when she had you!*
[/quote]

dude seriously?! this is open forum not the lounge keep stuff like that out of the open forum its a Cariba now live with it.
[/quote]

you need to open your eyes dude, its a tern and you need to keep your thoughts out of others peoples discussions. Now live with that!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Plum just said its a cariba. I think THE IMPORTER would know better then a desk jockey.

Tensa can chime in on anything he wants, its a public forum.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Glad to see I was rite.







Do I win a prise.


----------



## Tensa

you are a waste of my time i could of not been more polite in what i said. and i am a part of this discussion case closed. im done with this thread.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Glad to see I was rite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I win a prise.


I was right first.

I know my pygos


----------



## FishermanCanada

Lest we forget i also owned that tern. Thank you for staying out of it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

You owned a cariba according to the dude that brought it into the country.

Congrats for being an idiot.



Plum said:


> its a fish ID people...no reason to get so excited. I have owned dozens of cariba, nattereri, ternetzi......*and it looks like I probably jumped to judgment based on an anal fin that looks cariba to me. Not a big deal.
> 
> *Why people get so worked up over a hobby never ceases to amaze me.


How goes things - long time no chat.

*Actually... if this is the fish I sold to Ja'eh - it is a Cariba. *It was collected in Venezuela according to the fishermen. It came in with about a dozen other Cariba. Though the other ones I kept and grew out had more pronounced, vibrant red colors, and a nice humeral spot, this one had a very large bull head.

Looking at pics like this make me miss my pygo set up - as soon as the season comes around, I will set up a large tank with them.
[/quote]

Im just gonna leave that there...


----------



## FishermanCanada

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You owned a cariba according to the dude that brought it into the country.
> 
> Congrats for being an idiot.


How many xy chromosomes are you missing?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

How many years of maturity are you missing?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

....mods can we stop this nonsense


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> ....mods can we stop this nonsense


I agree. We know the proper ID of this fish.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS




----------

